# Altes Slayer gesucht!



## singletrailer67 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht möchte sich hier ja jemand von seinem Ols Slayer in 19" trennen...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Hedonist (3. Juni 2009)

..oder von einem "hotrod" in 18" ?

gruss..
andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (4. Juni 2009)

Hedonist schrieb:


> ..oder von einem "hotrod" in 18" ?
> 
> gruss..
> andre



Hi Andre,

danke für's Angebot. Bin 1,84 groß, könnte ein wenig eng werden oder?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## dortmund biker (11. Juni 2009)

ich glaube er sucht auch ein slayer, nur halt in 18"?


----------

